
internet memorials  - juwo
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6700743.stm
======
jkush
So maybe my startup idea isn't so far off?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15030>

~~~
juwo
I dont know if I told you this, but my suggestion is to focus on Grief
Counseling. That will be a big hit.

Memorials are macabre.

~~~
jkush
I think your suggestion is good. My idea IS a form of grief counseling in that
the site will facilitate the act of remembering by friends and families.

~~~
juwo
well, if you like it, at least vote me up - someone regularly trolls my posts
to vote me down. I have 1 point right now, up from -6 !

~~~
jkush
I did vote this post up. Which is why you have 2 points on it. :)

~~~
juwo
forget about remembering.

think about - comfort while grieving.

